# Engine Light - No Antifreeze



## johnclark12 (May 19, 2017)

First off I'll say that the device I have gave me error code P00B7. Let me explain the complete story.

2011 Cruze:

Earlier this summer, when my A/C was on, the fan in my hood would turn on full blast that sounded like a vacuum cleaner running. When I turned off my A/C, it would stop making that sound. Fast forward to today, I am on my way home with no A/C running. I get pretty close to home and my check engine light flicks on. The fan then makes that loud vacuum light sound and is spinning big time. Also my heat blows cold air even after driving the car for awhile.

My temperature sensor on the dash is reading normal (about halfway between C & H). I pull home and call a good friend who knows plenty on cars. We determine that the Antifreeze reservoir is completely empty. Bone dry. We add some water to it and drive it to his house (Temperature sensor still reading normal). We open the hood and notice that there is fluid leaking from the rubber tubing connecting the antifreeze reservoir to the thermostat as shown below.










The highlighted part was also very wiggly and did not feel secure. We originally thought the leak may be coming from the thermostat right where the plastic part connects to the motor. We decided to order a new hose and thermostat, but are still looking for some advice as to what you guys think it may be. This is what thermostat I have:










Thanks for any advice beforehand.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Both that hose and water outlet piece that it attaches to break/leak often.

Once you fill it, keep an eye on the level for the next several days. Water pump leaks (upper pulley on the belt) are also not uncommon at all.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

johnclark12 said:


>


That's the water outlet. A number of them have developed cracks. They've been redesigned and I think it takes a different hose. So, you'll probably have to replace the outlet and the hose. Once the air is purged, you should be good.

The loud fan noise when the A/C runs may be due to a problem in the A/C system.


----------



## johnclark12 (May 19, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> That's the water outlet. A number of them have developed cracks. They've been redesigned and I think it takes a different hose. So, you'll probably have to replace the outlet and the hose. Once the air is purged, you should be good.
> 
> The loud fan noise when the A/C runs may be due to a problem in the A/C system.


Yeah we originally bought the redesigned one but when we saw it didn't fit and looked to be wrong we took it back and ordered identical pieces to what is in my car now from online. They are coming tomorrow and I hope that solves the issue :dazed002:


----------



## johnclark12 (May 19, 2017)

UPDATE - Replaced the 2 parts pictured in the first post and after 50 miles all seems to be good and normal again. The heat works so much better than it did before :yahoo:


----------



## Stingray1974 (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder when the temperature gauge will read hot. I have checked my gauge against temperature on 2011, 3013 and 2015 Cruze ECO's. The gaige goes up to about midway at 190 deg and stops. The needle does not go up as the temp goes up to 200, 210, 220, 230 and 240 deg. I don't know where GM has them programmed to show higher temp or hot.


----------



## Stingray1974 (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder when the temperature gauge will read hot. I have checked my gauge against temperature on 2011, 3013 and 2015 Cruze ECO's. The gaige goes up to about midway at 190 deg and stops. The needle does not go up as the temp goes up to 200, 210, 220, 230 and 240 deg. I don't know where GM has them programmed to show higher temp or hot.


----------



## GregoryD (Aug 11, 2013)

there is a customer consideration for this issue. Not a full recall, but take it to the dealer and they will fix the issue. Cracked resivoir. and other stuff.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm signed in but only see on picture... and wondering what the part name / number is. Is this the correct part # as shown in the OP picture: WATER OUTLET - GM (25193922)


My Eco now has 208,000 miles on it (2011), and it's dumped the coolant 4 times on the highway over the years. There is usually no warning signs until the "event". DIC says "A/C off due to high engine temps", you clear that and immediately it says "Engine too hot", and then goes to Idle. Odd thing is, you can immediately add coolant, and there is NO leak. Last time this happened was a month ago... haven't fixed a thing, and I haven't seen any loss of coolant. When it goes, it just seems to let go, and that's it... or the leak is SO slow that I forget to check it for a long time and then it bites me.

I'd love to find the source of this as I've paid for two previous fixes which obviously haven't fixed the problem. I'm considering picking up a Bolt and dumping the Cruze this year since I don't want to drive around with coolant bottles in the car anymore.


----------



## johnclark12 (May 19, 2017)

Yes and this is where I got mine - https://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-15-11105-Original-Equipment-Coolant/dp/B014RF7SW6


----------

